# my good deed for june



## whossbows (Jun 1, 2012)

i have a dvd ;doing the twist;,shows you how to make strings,i will let it out like the other dvds,if it will find its way back sometime,pass it around and keep up with where it is,,,when ever one is done send it home,,,,,,whos first


----------



## devolve (Jun 1, 2012)

I would love to see that


----------



## whossbows (Jun 1, 2012)

send me an address and i will send it out monday


----------



## Lorren68 (Jun 2, 2012)

I would love to see it next if possible.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Jun 2, 2012)

Sounds good. Sign me up. Thanks for the offer.


----------



## Red Arrow (Jun 2, 2012)

I'd like to check it out too....

Lee


----------



## whossbows (Jun 2, 2012)

ever who gets it first can send it to the other,i guess who ever sends me an address first


----------



## devolve (Jun 2, 2012)

address sent, 

lorren68,

send me your address and I will get it to you when im done.


----------



## whossbows (Jun 4, 2012)

the dvd is on its journey,,put it in  the mail today,enjoy alll who get to see it


----------



## Lorren68 (Jun 4, 2012)

devolve said:


> address sent,
> 
> lorren68,
> 
> send me your address and I will get it to you when im done.



Address sent, who is next in line pm me your address.


----------



## whossbows (Jun 27, 2012)

how far has it went?


----------



## Lorren68 (Jun 27, 2012)

I have not received it yet, was curious to know who has it.


----------



## devolve (Jun 27, 2012)

going in the mail tomorrow when I get to town.


----------



## whossbows (Jun 27, 2012)

well did you learn anything(;-)


----------



## TNTURK (Jun 27, 2012)

Me, Me, Me. I've wanted to learn for a while now. That would be so cool.


----------



## Lorren68 (Jun 29, 2012)

I got the video in the mail today.  I learend alot from it, and I was able to fix some of the problems I was having.

I will be sending it to NGBowhunter next week.


----------



## TNTURK (Jul 18, 2012)

Who would like to see the video next? PM me your address and I will get it out to you ASAP.  Thanks and God Bless, Steve


----------



## NG ALUM (Jul 24, 2012)

i have it now...who wants it next pm me address.


----------



## NG ALUM (Jul 25, 2012)

bump.....any takers?


----------



## whossbows (Jul 28, 2012)

no takers,,i guess send it home


----------



## NG ALUM (Jul 30, 2012)

Whossbows, can you please pm me your address?


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 2, 2012)

I plan to put that DVD in the mail real soon. It has slipped my mind a couple of times. Sorry but it will be coming to you soon!


----------



## jabb06 (Aug 2, 2012)

Ng alum pm sent


----------



## whossbows (Aug 12, 2012)

where is it now


----------



## NG ALUM (Aug 13, 2012)

jabb06 said:


> Ng alum pm sent



recieved PM you should receive DVD any day.


----------



## whossbows (Aug 26, 2012)

*vidio*

where is it now?:


----------



## whossbows (Aug 28, 2012)

well


----------



## whossbows (Aug 30, 2012)




----------



## rigderunner (Aug 31, 2012)

If its still in circulation id like to give it a look


----------



## whossbows (Sep 1, 2012)

who has it/?


----------

